
14,000-Year-Old Bone Found in Red Deer Cave Points to Archaic Human Species - diodorus
http://www.sci-news.com/othersciences/anthropology/bone-red-deer-cave-archaic-human-species-03523.html
======
unclebucknasty
Those pre-modern dudes had awesomely-groomed beards.

